# storage



## dcrnbrd (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my new storage rack. My wife is making me get my mess organized, so I built this rack with a top on it for the dining room.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks good dcr. That should make her quite happy


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

EXCELLENT


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks waldo. Yeah, I am building a cabinet to match it to keep the supplies in when not in use. It will have to work until I get my basement ready this summer to build a cellar.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks mud, I have really been admiring the photos of your cellar. How is it working out for you?


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty good ,but the wife started using it for a pantry .we shop at Sam's club so come home with way more than the fridge can hold. I don't mind the extra mass to help keep the temp steady . Just as long as she makes room for the good wine when its time.



Wish I had the skills of some of the wood workers from the forum !


----------



## acesover (Feb 16, 2008)

very nice, im still working on a regular wine rack. what is the measurement of the inside &lt;wall to wall&gt;&lt;top to bottom&gt; if you wouldnt mind?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice...that will hold a lot of wine...keep posting the photos as it fills.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2008)

great way of incorporating your wine making and supply all in one.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 16, 2008)

Inside dimensions are 40"x60". Takes 2 sheets of 3/4 ply. The rack is 11 3/4 deep. The top is 61 x 16. I trimmed the ply edge with 1 x 2. It should hold 182 standard bottles.
I have another one of these (the prototype) in the garage for empties.


----------

